# 1 mayhem Or 2 havoc ? +box



## rhak123 (Oct 25, 2009)

hi guys, i dont no what to choose. 1 AA mayhem 18 Or 2 AA havoc 18.
what is the volume of the box that i need to each set ? ported 

thanks all


----------



## SPLmonster13 (Jul 5, 2010)

What vehicle? If its in something very large go with the 2 havocs, power them out and build a box accordingly. im thinking around 6cubes-7 vented. Or if you wanna run that 1 mayhem build the box with around 6 cubes and Transmission line it. Make it produce the LOWEST tones possible. Im saying tuned in the 33 range.


----------

